# Fanes vs. Reign X



## mest1 (21. Dezember 2014)

Hi,

mal eine Frage an die Fanes Besitzer :
Ich fahre ein Giant Reign X und bin eigentlich ziemlich zu frieden damit bis auf den Punkt das es nicht ganz so verspielt ist wie ich es gerne hätte. Bin mal ein ein Yt Noton von 2011 gefahren das damals noch ein Superenduro war und das war verspielter was mir zumindest in dem Punkt besser gefiel.
Jetzt überlege ich mir vielleicht einen neuen Rahmen zu kaufen und bin auch über das Fanes gestolpert und es wird ja als spritzig und verspielt beschrieben, vielleicht hat ja jemand einen direkten Vergleich zum Reign X   ? 
Was mich halt noch abhält den Rahmen zu tauschen ist einerseits das überragende Maestro System und andererseits das Gewicht, das Reign X wiegt ohne Dämpfer 2,7 kg.
Vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar Meinungen zu meinen bedenken die ihr mit mir teilen würdet ? 

Gruß Ümüt


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Dezember 2014)

k.A. was du mit verspielt meinst. Man kann ein Bike in kurz oder lang kaufen , aber es muss zur Körpergröße passen. 
Spritzig meint bei der Fanes, dass es auf jeden Antritt reagiert und nicht versackt. 
Das Gewicht ist hoch. Ohne Dämpfer bis 3.7kg. Mit Carbonstrebe und Wippe 500gr weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xalex (22. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde sagen, dass das Fanes definitiv verspielter im Sinne von agiler und sprungfreudiger ist. Sogar in der langen Kettenstrebeneinstellung. Ich bin die Räder nicht im direkten Vergleich gefahren, kann mich aber noch deutlich an das ReignX auf einer mir gut bekannten Strecke im Vergleich zu zwei mir gut bekannten Bikes erinnern (getuntes Fritzz und Tues).
Das ReignX habe ich eher unter Mini-Downhiller abgespeichert (mit Lyrik 170er Coil Gabel aufgebaut gewesen, Dämpfer weiß ich nicht mehr, alle Räder DH-Reifen).
Dem Gewichtsunterschied würde ich dabei eher weniger Bedeutung beimessen als dem Unterschied in Geo und Hinterbau. Dem fanes merkt man den Hüftspeck beim Fahren nicht an.
Sind Beides sehr gute Räder....


----------



## mest1 (22. Dezember 2014)

@xalex Genau das habe ich gemeint, das Reign X ist unfassbar gut aber bügelt alles auch weg und je schneller desto Laufruhiger, es ist bergauf sowas von antriebsneutral  das ich noch nie eine Plattform gebraucht habe und das bei 170mm, aber es ist auch ein wenig träge und nicht so agil. Ich war damit mal im Bikepark und da hat es auch eine gute Figur gemacht, aber für den Bikepark hab ich ein extra Bike deshalb ist mir das egal.
Deshalb hab ich mir das Fanes angeschaut was ja genau die Punkte hat die ich gerne hätte nur das Gewicht war der einzige Kritikpunkt weil mein Hauptaugenmerk ist auf jedenfall bergab aber ich muss zu 90% selber hochtreten.

Gruß Ümüt


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. Dezember 2014)

Mach unbedingt noch weitere Testfahrten mit verschiedenen Rädern. Was sich verspielt anfühlt und was nicht, ist sehr subjektiv.

Und weil zumindest das Noton von 2011 war: falls dein Bike auch schon älter ist, tausch lieber das Rad komplett als nur den Rahmen. 
Eine neue Gabel, neue Bremsen, neue Schaltung usw -- und alles funktioniert wieder frischer und besser. 
(und die jüngste Gabelgeneration - Pike et al - geht bei geringem echt sehr gut)


----------



## xalex (22. Dezember 2014)

Klar, Probe fahren ist immer gut. Und es gibt sicher ein Dutzend gute Räder in der Klasse.
Trotzdem denke ich, dass ein Fanes agiler ist und mehr Pop hat als ein ReignX, besonders falls Du einen tourenorientierten Luftdämpfer rein machst und die kurze Kettenstrebeneinstellung fährst.


----------



## mest1 (22. Dezember 2014)

Der Rahmen ist zwar ein 2010 Rahmen aber die Anbauteile nicht, 
Monarch Plus RC3 
Lyrik mit Lord Helmchen Tuning
Shimano Slx Antrieb und Bremse, XT Schaltwerk
Mavic 523 mit hope pro 2 Naben 
Ich denke das passt und würde ich wenn es geht alles an das neue Rad übernehmen.
Hm und klar geht nichts über probe fahren aber ich finde man sieht schon verdammt viel an der Geometrie eines Fahrrads.


----------



## mest1 (22. Dezember 2014)

Ach was wiegt denn der Rahmen ohne Dämpfer eigentlich irgendwie finde Ico da nichts richtiges oder verschiedene Angaben, weiter oben heißt es ja bis 3,7 kg aber irgendwie kommt mir das sehr hoch vor?


----------



## xalex (22. Dezember 2014)

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/search?q=fanes


----------



## mest1 (22. Dezember 2014)

Hm,
in M 2013 mit Dämpferschrauben und Zuganschlag 3700gr und dann in xl 2013 mit steckachse und Zuganschlag nur 3500gr, warum gibt es da so Unterschiede obwohl der Rahmen ja in Xl ist?


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Dezember 2014)

gepulvert ist nochmal 200gr schwerer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mest1 (23. Dezember 2014)

Also ich probiere es einfach mal und hab mir heute mittag so ganz spontan  den Rahmen vom User @Shimon gekauft der auch zu fällig in der Nähe wohnt und ich somit den Rahmen auch schon Zuhause habe.


----------



## slash-sash (25. Dezember 2014)

Na, dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen Gefährt. 
Glaub mir, du hast nichts falsch gemacht. Der Rahmen von Simon ist wirklich top. Super gepflegt und sehr gut behandelt worden. Dann mit Titan-Set und der neuen stabilen Kettenstrebe. Da hast du nen super Rahmen zu nem fairen Preis bekommen. 
Und wenn du Kontakt zu Simon hälst, werden wir uns wohl früher oder später ach mal kennen lernen dürfen. Simon und ich sind des Öfteren unterwegs. 
Und falls du sonst feindselige Fragen hast, melde dich. 
Ach, um nicht vergessen Bilder zu machen und sie in die Galerie zu stellen 


Sascha


----------



## mest1 (28. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
also wir können gerne alle zusammen fahren, ihr könnt mir gern eure Gegend zeigen und ich euch meine.

Ach und erste Ausfahrt heute morgen geführt und der Rahmen für sehr gut befunden.






Der Aufbau bleibt nicht ganz so, das Mehrgewicht muss können kompensiert werden


----------



## DerandereJan (28. Dezember 2014)

Gute Entscheidung,  viel Spaß damit! ! 
Aus welcher Region seid ihr?


----------



## slash-sash (28. Dezember 2014)

mest1 kommt glaube ich aus Sindelfingen, shimon, von dem er den Rahmen hat aus Stuttgart und ich aus Reutlingen. 

@mest1 Bei wieviel Kilo bist du jetzt? Hast du es schon gewogen? Und wo liegt jetzt der (positive und negative) Unterschied zu deinem Reign? Wäre ja interessant zu wissen, für die anderen, die den Vergleich mal haben wollen.


Sascha


----------



## mest1 (28. Dezember 2014)

Genauer gesagt komme ich aus Schönaich 

Also was ich sagen kann ist das das Giant ein wenig besser den Berg hoch kommt, ich weiß nicht ob es an der Geometrie oder am geringeren Gewicht liegt.
Aber das Fanes hat dafür das was mir am Giant gefehlt hat und zwar die Verspieltheit und die Wendigkeit, und ich hab das Gefühl gehabt das ich mich auf dem Rad sicherer fühle.
Mehr oder genaueres kann ich erst nach ein paar Ausfahrten sagen, aber ich denk das es passt, so daß ich mein Giant in den Bikemarkt gesetzt habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (29. Dezember 2014)

Super. Weise Entscheidung. 
Aus Schönaich?! Ich habe bis Ende 2013 noch im Aichtal gewohnt und in Waldenbuch gearbeitet. 
Dann müssen Simon und ich ja schleunigst unsere bikes aufbauen. 


Sascha


----------



## mest1 (15. Januar 2015)

Hi,

also ich kann es zwar irgendwie nicht glauben aber gewogen (mit einer Kofferwaage) wiegt mein Fanes 13,70kg, hm.
Aufgebaut mit mittlerweile einer Pike.

Partlist:
Fanes 3 mit Titanset 
Pike 650b (wegen der Gabeleinbauhöhe, fahr 26 zoll) 
Monarch Plus RC3 
Shimano SLX Bremse 
XT Schaltwerk, XT Umwerfer mit SLX Hebel 
SLX Kurbel 2 Fach
Kind Shock i950 Sattelstütze
Sqlab 610 active Sattel
Truvativ boobar lenker
Mavic 521 mit Hope Pro 2 Naben
Spank Spike Vorbau in 35mm

Kann das sein ????
Ich hab mal um die Genauigkeit der Kofferwaage zu testen ein 4Kg Hantel auf der Küchenwaage gewogen und dann mit der Kofferwaage und der unterschied lag bei 10g.
Wenn das wirklich stimmt, bin ich 200% glücklich  

Gruß Ümüt


----------



## mest1 (15. Januar 2015)

Ähm, ich glaub mir ist beim wiegen ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen, hust hust.
Es könnten doch vielleicht 14,4 kg sein, muss heute Abend nach der Arbeit nochmal wiegen.


----------



## Ghost.1 (15. Januar 2015)

mich wundert es, das es unter 15 ist 

Meins wiegt jetzt 14,85 kg


----------



## mest1 (15. Januar 2015)

So es sind 14,65 kg und diesmal mit Kurbel und Pedale gewogen


----------



## slash-sash (16. Januar 2015)

Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Wobei ich das Gewicht als akzeptabel bis ganz gut bewerten würde. Mich jedenfalls würde es freuen. Zum Beispiel noch ne Carbondruckstrebe = ca. 500g. Und dann hättest du ja noch diverse änder "Tuningmöglichkeiten". Aber das ist alles meckern auf hohem Niveau. Ist ja jetzt nicht so, dass du nicht vorwärts kommst. Zumal man das "Mehrgewicht" beim Fanes kaum spürt. 
Da kann man doch glücklich und zufrieden sein, oder?!


Sascha


----------



## mest1 (16. Januar 2015)

@slash-sash	Das mit der Carbonstrebe geistert mir auch schon durch den Kopf aber ich weiß noch nicht so recht, ich fahr es erstmal so und spiele ein wenig mit der Verstellung und schau mal was mir eigentlich gefällt, bzw. ich find es ja gut das der Rahmen da so flexibel ist.
Hm Einsparpotenzial sehe ich auch am Lenker, Kurbel und Lrs, aber das sind wirklich Luxusprobleme


----------



## slash-sash (16. Januar 2015)

Das ist in der Tat richtig. Ein echt flexibles bike. 
Entweder 180er Gabel, nen ordentlicher Dämpfer und evtl. 26" für den Bikepark oder aber 650b, die dazu pass nee Gabel und nen leichter Dämpfer für die heimischen Trails (neudeutsch auch Hometrails genannt, wie ich immer wieder lese)


Sascha


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Januar 2015)

Oder heimische Wege?


----------



## mest1 (22. Februar 2015)

Nach dem ich 2 Wochen krank war und gute 3 Woche auf meinen neuen LRS gewartet habe konnte ich heute die erste richtige Ausfahrt unternehmen und bin immer noch sehr begeistert.
Der Vergleich zum Reign X kann ich nun nochmal besser beschreiben :
Also das Giant ist wenn ich es in eine Schublade stecken müsste eher ein Race Enduro, nicht so verspielt und wendig wie die Fanes. Der Hinterbau vom Alutech ist straffer, das Giant bügelt schon eher drüber und ist spurtreuer.
Alles in allem sind beides sehr gute bikes, aber das Alutech kommt meinem Fahrstil und meiner Definition von Spaß am nahesten.

Das Mehrgewicht bei dem ich am Anfang bedenken hatte ist auch kein Thema mehr, durch den neuen LRS und auf Tubeless Umbau wiegt das Alutech mittlerweile 14,3 kg und mit dem Gewicht bin ich zufrieden.

Heute konnte ich die Pike auch mal richtig testen und ich muss sagen sie ist nicht so sensibel wie meine alte, die eine Lyrik mit einem Lord Helmchen Tuning war, vielleicht muss ich aber auch noch ein wenig mit der Einstellung spielen mal schauen.

Also ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Entscheidung für das Alutech.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (22. Februar 2015)

Super! Dann steht einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt ja (fast) nichts mehr im Wege. Außer, dass ich meins erst wieder zusammen bekommen muss. 
Dein Vorgänger hat sein Neues nämlich auch schon zusammen. 


Sascha


----------



## hasardeur (26. Februar 2015)

Zwar kenne ich das Reign nicht, doch ist der Fanes-Hinterbau alles andere als Stramm, es sei denn, man jagt den SAG hoch. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch am Dämpfer. Der alte Monarch+ ist dem Hinterbau nicht wirklich zuträglich und überdämpft. Mit Vivid Air, CCDBA, CC Inline oder einem Coil-Dämpfer holt man da deutlich mehr Bügelpotential heraus. Selbst der neue Monarch+ DebonAir ist da wohl deutlich besser. Da ist also noch einige drin.

Ich fahre auch eine Lyrik RC2DH mit Helmchen Tuning. Die will geprügelt werden, ist dann aber weniger prellig. Ich kann mich über Sensibilität der der Lyrik nicht beschweren, höre aber von vielen Pike-Fahrern, das die neue Pike deutlich besser ist. Eine ihrer Stärken ist vor allem das Ansprechverhalten, was aufgrund der Kartusche und der damit geringeren Losbrechmomente schon von der Theorie her besser sein muss. Vielleicht ist Deine Pike aber auch nur zu neu und muss noch eingefahren werden.

Aber alles egal, weil die Fanes ist ein geiles Teil und Deine Erfahrungen zeigen, dass Du es richtig gemacht hast. Ich wollte Dir auch nur klarmachen, dass die vermeintlichen Schwächen durch leichte Änderungen oder mit der Zeit von selbst verschwinden können.


----------



## mest1 (26. Februar 2015)

@hasardeur Ich hab mich vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt mit straffer, meinte nicht das das Alutech einen straffen Hinterbau hat sondern im Vergleich zum Giant etwas straffer ist, aber für mich nicht negativ gemeint oder als schwäche. Wollte nur einen objektiven Vergleich schreiben.

Mit meiner alten Lyrik RC2DH mit Lord Helmchen Tuning war ich auch super zufrieden und deshalb hat die Pike ja einen schweren Vergleich gehabt und sie ist echt nicht schlecht, deswegen habe ich ja geschrieben das ich mit der Einstellung noch spielen muss bis sie mir passt.
Zu neu ist die nicht, hab sie mir gebraucht gekauft 

Aber wie du sagst alles egal da es ein geiles Teil ist 

Beim Giant hat es auch am Anfang etwas gedauert bis ich es perfekt auf mich angepasst hatte mit Dämpfer, Gabel, Lenker, Spacer unter Lenker usw.
Solche Sachen kommen mit der Zeit, jetzt will ich eigentlich nur fahren


----------

